# Ebay/USPS:Tracking says I should have it but I don't.



## Bob Loblaw (Mar 9, 2006)

I purchased the following item:

The seller promptly contacted me to apprise me that he shipped the item. A couple of weeks later, I ask for shipping information since I have not received it. He sends me this tracking number:

I show by the tracking number that your item on feb 4th Label/Receipt
Number: 9101 7850 9140 1429 2092 86
Status: Arrival at Unit

Your item arrived at 5:15 AM on February 4, 2008 in TEMPE, AZ 85281.
Information, if available, is updated every evening. Please check again
later.

Even though I never received deliveries that early in the morning - I figure then that I am out of luck since I did not purchase insurance. I check some recent feedback for the seller and discover this:

https://toolhaus.org/cgi-bin/negs?User=jeffsmit1&Dirn=Received+by&ref=home

Bogus tracking? There has been a recent flury or disputes with this seller. I believed that he sent the item in good faith but now I am unsure. Any advice on what to do next?


----------



## pt4u67 (Apr 27, 2006)

Provided you paid with paypal, have you disputed payment?


----------



## Bob Loblaw (Mar 9, 2006)

I haven't initiated any dispute because I have no evidence that the seller did not ship in good faith. I really do not want to beat this guy up with paypal if it is a USPS problem. The concerns that I have now are all the shipping problems as of late and if, in fact, my tracking number is somehow bogus as other people have pointed out in their feedback.


----------



## SpookyTurtle (Nov 4, 2007)

I really seems like he has had a lot of customer service issues recently. And you really wouldn't think that USPS has messed up so many of his shipments.


----------



## jackmccullough (May 10, 2006)

Dispute the charge right away. You're not going to see this item.


----------



## whomewhat (Nov 11, 2006)

Bob Loblaw said:


> I show by the tracking number that your item on feb 4th Label/Receipt
> Number: 9101 7850 9140 1429 2092 86
> Status: Arrival at Unit
> 
> ...


According to the information you provided here the item "arrived at unit," and was not delivered. This is 20 years of experience working for the US Postal Service speaking. According to the USPS website, which I just checked, it continues to state: "Arrival at unit." That means it is at the Post Office, not that it was delivered to your residence or business. It could have inadvertantly been marked by the carrier as attempted and simply left inside the office for pickup. Some days the carrier gets realbusy and does not want to be bothered with delievring parcels, since this takes extra time, and they will pass right by your house and not even try to deliver it. They get back to the office, place it in the "left notice" hamper and there it sits waiting for you to pick it up, only, you never got a notice so you have no idea it is waiting for you. This happens moreoften than you might imagince. It has clearly not been scanned as "delivered," so I would definitely ask the US Postal Service why your item has been at the unit for six days now. Their is still hope for you to get this, but you must act, because they will return it to sender after 10 days.

As to USPS insurance and being out of luck, their is one exception to this rule, and even the most knowledgeable Postmaster is not aware of it. If, as in my neighborhood, the carrier routinely dsrops parcels off at your doorstep, without knocking on the door or ringing the doorbell, and if your doorstep is in plain site of the street or public view, the US Postal Service is liable, even without insurance. An onscure Postal regulation, found in the Carrier handbook, also know as the M-41, states that the carrier can ONLY leave a parcel at your door if they have a signed letter from the customer authorizing such (they do not in my case) or if the location is safe from public access. I actually have video of my carrier regularly leaving parcels at my doorstep without somuch as ringing my bell or knocking, and I am almost always home. This is a major no-no, insurance or not.


----------



## Bob Loblaw (Mar 9, 2006)

The Interchange and Whomewhat come through! I went down to the post office and sure enough my parcel was there with no delivery attempted. I am glad that I chose a more problem-solving route before using paypal to shakedown an ebay seller. Thanks!


----------



## SpookyTurtle (Nov 4, 2007)

That's great news! Glad to hear that all was well, except with the USPS.


----------



## Capt Ron (Dec 28, 2007)

Bob Loblaw said:


> The Interchange and Whomewhat come through! I went down to the post office and sure enough my parcel was there with no delivery attempted. I am glad that I chose a more problem-solving route before using paypal to shakedown an ebay seller. Thanks!


Good thing RSS's petition didnt go through!


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

Glad you got the sweater. Looks like it's a beaut.


----------



## whomewhat (Nov 11, 2006)

Bob Loblaw said:


> The Interchange and Whomewhat come through! I went down to the post office and sure enough my parcel was there with no delivery attempted. I am glad that I chose a more problem-solving route before using paypal to shakedown an ebay seller. Thanks!


It is gratifying to hear that I was able to help with a Postal problem. After 20 years of loyal service, a wrongful termination, 4 1/2 years of litigation, and finally a settlement, it is nice to know I can still offer something as it relates to the agency I despise so strongly.


----------

